

Lady Java Video Marks Exact Point Where Geek Culture Jumped The Shark - bwaldorf
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/20/lady-java

======
KC8ZKF
This person seems to be confusing _culture_ with _random shit I click on._

------
btilly
Does anyone else find it disturbing that the image of Java programmers in the
video is a sea of anonymous men in corporate clothing? Is that really the
average Java programmer's image of what to aspire to be??

~~~
Tichy
No matter what their image, it is likely what they will become.

------
narrator
Oh you think geek culture jumped the shark? Wait till the Facebook movie comes
out.

------
Typhon
The word Geek has essentially become meaningless, because it's been applied to
too many different things and people that don't have much in common.

Let's just stop using meaningless words and use meaningful ones.

------
tszming
“I want to program like they do at Oracle …” - now the dream come true.

------
thwarted
Shark Jumping complete; is there anything nerds _can't_ do? Now maybe we can
get back to work changing the world.

------
ericksoa
This makes me _really_ want to make my daughter study to become an Oracle
programmer (wpps, I mean Java programmer)

